# Does your dog stretch their hind legs often?



## Stella's Mom

Stella is 8.5 months old and I have not yet had her xrayed for hip dysplasia. I have noticed that many times she stretches her hind legs during the day.

She does it when she gets up either from laying on the floor or on the bed. She does it on occasion after coming out of her crate in the morning. I have a large crate and she only sleeps in there at night. She has free reign to sleep wherever she wants throughout the day.

I try to limit her jumping, but that is not always easy. She wants to leap out of the Durango sometimes, but I do try to grab her harness and slow down her descent from the Durango as often as possible.

She does on occasion jump off and on couches and beds. She walks and runs fine from what I can tell, should I be worried that she stretches a lot or is this part of the growing process?


----------



## Celtic Wolf

Our six year GSD male does it all the time.
I see it as his way of ensuring he is limber for 
whatever happens next --- in his DNA?


----------



## stolibaby

Mine also does this and his hips are just fine according to the vet. He did have uap but they checked everything else out and he's good to go I think it just feels good for him to stretch. I know I always twist my back to stretch it out so I figure it's similar to that


----------



## 4TheDawgies

I forget the book name but its written by Brenda Aloff. It's textbook sized with a yellow cover.

It's something like illustrated dog body language maybe? 

Anyway in the book it talks about an "i love you stretch"

Both a front leg stretch (similar to a play bow posture) and the hind leg stretch are friendly I like you behaviors. All of my dogs do this to me, to their favorite people at my work, and to each other. 

This is not an indication of hip dysplastia. It's ny understanding that it hurts and I can't imagine a dog with hurting hips would purposely stretch themselves in a painful way.


----------



## sharkey19

Dax stretches all the time. Helps keep the blood flowing!


----------



## catz

Wow myself and the OH were just talking about this recently! Rio stretches her back legs all the time. Sometimes for no reason at all. I didnt know it was a good thing and was a bit worried myself. Thats really interesting


----------



## Lilie

My two year old stretches every time he comes out of this kennel. Even if he's only been in there for a few minutes. He'll also do it at night after we've been sitting on the porch and I tell him it's time to go in. 

Here I always thought he was doing it to annoy me...."Yea, I'll be there in a minute..." LOL!


----------



## Stella's Mom

Thanks all....it's funny that so many of your dogs do the same thing.
My kids told me not to worry that she was doing it to warm up and do her thing...lol. 
I like the idea that it is a "I love you stretch" lol..funny.


----------



## Chicagocanine

I think it's pretty normal for dogs to stretch when getting up from lying down. My dogs also usually stretch whenever I get the leash out, like "ok gotta warm up for my walk!"


----------



## doggiedad

my dog will stretch his front and rear legs.
why don't you get a ramp for the Durango?
teach your dog to exit the car on command only.


----------



## Davey Benson

yes, I notice it more with my gsd than my other dogs... all the time she does.


----------



## Stella's Mom

doggiedad said:


> my dog will stretch his front and rear legs.
> why don't you get a ramp for the Durango?
> teach your dog to exit the car on command only.


She does exit on command only "OK", but she wants to jump with the exit. I grab her harness to help not to jump hard but she is already above me when I am on the ground giving her the ok and grabbing her harness. I am short .

I think the ramp is a good solution. We are going to start Shutzhund this weekend and they want the dogs to be crated in the car on occasion so I will need a ramp to get her in and of the back safely. 

Guess I will see what Petsmart has tonight.


----------



## Dooney's Mom

Yup- Dooney stretches CONSTANTLY-- don't worry you aren't alone in worrying- DH asked me if it was "normal" too


----------



## mssandslinger

mine stretches about 4-5 times a day. he loves if you stand over him and grab his back legs and stretch them for him, he will run under your legs and stop there and wait to be stretched haha


----------



## brembo

I read somewhere that frequent stretching is a sign that the dog generally healthy and making sure he/she is ready to rock'n roll at a moments notice. I try and stretch as often as my dog and is certainly helps me feel better. Banjo stretches before any kind of "real" movement is anticipated and before laying down for a nap/sleep. My favorite is when he drags his rear legs over me, or he drops his front legs off the bed and drags his rear legs off. It's a deep stretch and he shakes afterwards, from tip of nose to tail. It must feel really good. Think about it, how often do you hear of a dog straining or tearing a muscle?


----------



## bruiser

Bruiser stretches all the time. It's funny when he stretches over my lab, a sign of dominance I think.


----------



## PaddyD

It's doggie yoga. Stretching the front is called Downward Dog, stretching the back legs is called Upward Dog. Dogs are smart.
It also stretches and opens their chest.

OOOoooooooooommmmmmmmmm


----------



## Stella's Mom

PaddyD said:


> It's doggie yoga. Stretching the front is called Downward Dog, stretching the back legs is called Upward Dog. Dogs are smart.
> It also stretches and opens their chest.
> 
> OOOoooooooooommmmmmmmmm


LoL...I love silly pooches


----------



## bruiser

PaddyD said:


> It's doggie yoga. Stretching the front is called Downward Dog, stretching the back legs is called Upward Dog. Dogs are smart.
> It also stretches and opens their chest.
> 
> OOOoooooooooommmmmmmmmm


I've been looking for a yoga partner and bruiser was here all the time...123 downward dog  Very good PaddyD


----------



## catz

Do any of your dogs stretch going down the stairs and only use their front legs to walk down while dragging his back legs straight out behind them? Rio goes down the stairs every morning like this.. its really strange but I just assumed she was scratching her legs using the carpet


----------

